# ICExpo Comes to Durham, NC in September 2013!



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
September 7 & 8, 2013

Where:
Durham Convention Center
301 W Morgan St
Durham, NC 27701

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

Breaking Reptile Show News . . .
For all reptile lovers and hobbyists in the Carolinas and beyond, the latest announcement is that the host city for this year's ICExpo presented by Repticon will be Durham, NC. This anticipated event will be hosted at the exciting Durham Convention Center at 301 W Morgan St. in Durham, running on September 7 & 8, 2013.
The International Carolina Expo for Reptile and Amphibian Keepers was created in 2011 as a late Summer/early Fall companion show to the long running FIRExpo in Florida, and has been designed to cater a similar style, once a year, grand reptile event to the many hobbyists throughout the Carolina region. Previously the show has run in Myrtle Beach and Charleston, SC. The upcoming September show marks the first time the event has been held in North Carolina and represents Repticon's first promotion in the city of Durham.
As with other shows in the Repticon series, expect thousands of reptiles, amphibians, and other exotic animals to be available for purchase, viewing, and encounters. Countless supplies, merchandise, and feeders will be on hand, as well as experts to help answer questions and guide you through the hobby. This family-friendly event will include exciting features, such as top seminars in the industry, all designed to make the ICExpo a thrilling learning experience filled with animal excitement. Look to a future email as details for the show are being developed and will be announced soon!
Be sure to check out the ICExpo Event on the Repticon Facebook Page

For more information: Repticon ICE Page

Email: [email protected]


----------

